# Cits ... >  EPROM, 2732 tips

## Imants

Liekas, izvēlējos pareizo topiku....

Kas var saprogrammēt 2732 tipa EPROM?
Nav man pieredzes.
Esošo čipu tak nevar pārprogrammēt? 
Čipam ir stikliņš, man šķiet, ka tas programmējas, vai info saglabājas, vai info dzēšas ar ultraviolēto gaismu...

Atkal es noņemos ar vecu (man tā liekas) tehnoloģiju.
Vajag vecas rācijas (FK105/160) frekvences sataisīt man "pa prātam".

----------


## abergs

Ja ar stikliņu tad var nodzēst un ierakstīt pa jaunu.Kad pusotru gadu atpakaļ vajadzēja pārrakstīt sarunāju
latgalītē- pirmais galds pa kreisi, pēdējā vieta. Ir arī darbā ELNEC programmators, tikai reti esmu uz vietas.
Ja visi striķi trūkst var sarunāt - ja ir *ko* ierakstīt.

----------


## Imants

Tas jau ir cerīgi..
Ir programma, kas paredzēta šo rāciju frekvenču programmēšanai. 
Tabulā raksta vajadzīgās frekvences.
Bet nezinu, kas notiek tālāk.....
Minējums - pie kompja pieslēgtajam programierim tiek iebarota HEX formātā infa no tabulas....

----------


## Vikings

Cik zinu, Argusā ir pieejamas 27C Flash versijas 27F ja nemaldos. Tās var pārprogrammēt bez UV dzēšanas. Vnk tas tā - ieteikums zināšanai...

----------


## abergs

> Vnk tas tā - ieteikums zināšanai...


 Paldies! Likšu "aiz auss"!  ::

----------


## Vikings

Nē, sorry, sameloju nav tik vienkārši, jādzēš viņas ir atsevišķi, bet tas darās ar 20min laikā uztaisāmu dzēsēju. Programmējas gan 1:1 ar 27C.

----------

